# Tallahassee Trip



## bjg8 (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice fish i caught this weekend in tallahassee florida. the wind caused me to have a bad cast which ended up being a great cast....


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice fish! I'm ready for some of that action. How much did she weigh?


----------



## bjg8 (Sep 2, 2008)

not quite sure around 7 or 8


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

love 'em when they're dark like that. purty fish!


----------



## bjg8 (Sep 2, 2008)

She weighted 7.7 lbs she was a fun fight and beautiful fish


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

nice fish. i have had fish hit my baits while i'm pulling out a back lash lol but nothing the size of that beauty.


----------

